# Attn: People with big signatures



## Chris (Aug 24, 2007)

The sig fairy is going to be coming through and axe-ing any big signatures.



Oppressive Nazi Forum Rules said:


> Keep your signatures small. Graphics are ok, but please keep them 300x100 or smaller if you really must have one. Keep in mind that your signature is shown every time you post, and regardless of your Photoshop prowess, after the first few times it just takes up space.



So if you're sporting a big, animated sig with a pile of text around it, don't be suprised if it goes poof without warning.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 24, 2007)

hmmm.Regor?

EDIT: Wow, maybe me as well, there's a lot of spaces in mine...edit time..


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> The sig fairy is going to be coming through and axe-ing any big signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're sporting a big, animated sig with a pile of text around it, don't be suprised if it goes poof without warning.



Have you pictures of this sig fairy? Does he look like NLB?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 24, 2007)

= sig fairy?


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2007)

Nah  is just a regular fairy..


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Regor (Aug 24, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> hmmm.Regor?
> 
> EDIT: Wow, maybe me as well, there's a lot of spaces in mine...edit time..



It's always me.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 25, 2007)

Is mine a problem?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 25, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Have you pictures of this sig fairy? Does he look like NLB?



The sig fairy is actually Noodles in a tutu with a glittery little plastic wand, but shh! It's a site secret!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 25, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Have you pictures of this sig fairy? Does he look like NLB?



How come I always get picked on? Bastards  

Although it was kinda funny


----------



## Leon (Aug 25, 2007)

i love this site. i just realized that we have _this_ thread, instead of this one:

_Attn: People with big attitudes_


----------



## playstopause (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2007)

Regor said:


> It's always me.



Perhaps if you didn't always have giant, ugly signatures it wouldn't always be you. It's nothing personal.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## ElRay (Sep 6, 2007)

I know the thread's a bit old, but I read this:



TomAwesome said:


> The sig fairy is actually Noodles in a tutu with a glittery little plastic wand, but shh! It's a site secret!



and I had a mental picture of Noodles on stage with his KxK-V, wearing that pink Snack Fairy outfit that Colin Mochrie wears in those Fig Newton commercials with Colin himself in the same get-up singing death metal lead vocals.

Sorry, I had to share the pain.

Ray


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Regor (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> Perhaps if you didn't always have giant, ugly signatures it wouldn't always be you. It's nothing personal.



This thread 'was' closed... and this post didn't say that originally IIRC. And I didn't remake my sig with anything big. So it must have been reopened for someone else.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

Regor said:


> This thread 'was' closed... and this post didn't say that originally IIRC. And I didn't remake my sig with anything big. So it must have been reopened for someone else.



Dude, I was just joking about the huge sigs you've had in the past


----------



## Regor (Sep 6, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2007)

Regor said:


> Huh?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2007)

Also: I'm on the lookout for people who make giant lists of their gear in their signatures. Any such harmony central signatures will expunged in the order that they are seen.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2007)

Regor said:


> Huh?



How about the giant animated gif when you were opening for (iirc) Sonata Arctica (or one of those bands). That's what I removed when I edited your sig last time.

If people (anybody) want to plug their band/shows/etc, there's a whole forum for it where you can plug to your heart's content. 

I'm not out to get you dude, there's no need for  or any such nonsense.


----------



## Regor (Sep 6, 2007)

No, I was  at what Zepp88 said. I knew you ninja'd my sig. I wasn't wondering what that was all about (My image's dimensions weren't 300x100, but the total area was less than 30000... so I thought it'd be ok... apparently I was wrong).


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 6, 2007)

Regor said:


> No, I was  at what Zepp88 said. I knew you ninja'd my sig. I wasn't wondering what that was all about (My image's dimensions weren't 300x100, but the total area was less than 30000... so I thought it'd be ok... apparently I was wrong).



Come'on! Get it right! He fairied your sig!


----------

